# Deep Demension Plumbing



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

*Deep Dimension Plumbing*

Hello All,

I purchased a 250 gallon dd tank a couple of months back and am now contemplating how to do the plumbing. It has two overflows with 2 1" holes each. It is setup from the factory to run dual duros.

Is the durso method a valid one? My main concern would be safety.

Would running a herbie be better? From my understanding running a herbie on a dual overflow is best accomplished by disabling one overflow column and having it contain a 2nd emergency drain, and the return. Would one corner overflow provide me with enough surface skimming? I am assuming that one 1" drain running at full siphon would give me enough flow, but not sure about surface skimming. Also how do you adjust the weirs on a Marineland tank?

By the way, my opinions have been formed by reading this excellent resource.
http://gmacreef.com/herbie-dual-overflows/

Ideally deep dimension owners share your plumbing schematics with me.

Thanks Dave


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 125 with the same set up. Here is how I did mine.

( A B ) (C A )

A: Full syphon
B: Emergency drain
C: return (then i put a Y on the nozzle to direct the flow)

It works great. DO not T them at the bottom. Instead put independant valves on each full syphon drain to adjust water level in each overflow. (for some reason there is always more water going into one than the other)

Hope that helps.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

majaxx said:


> I have a 125 with the same set up. Here is how I did mine.
> 
> ( A B ) (C A )
> 
> ...


Yes it does help thanks!


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

So you haven't had any problems with it going out of balance?


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

Do what I did, If you don't mind a little extra effort. Join the overflows beneath the sandbed with a pvc channel (or in my case a 1.5" pvc pipe sawn in half lengthwise). This allows a proper and true bean animal overflow system to be installed. Dead silent, overflows remain at the same level 100% of the time, no stagnation in either overflow. It works. If you need some pics there should be some in my build thread. This of course entails cutting into the stock overflows and a sandbed deep enough to cover the channel.


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

reefgeek said:


> Do what I did, If you don't mind a little extra effort. Join the overflows beneath the sandbed with a pvc channel (or in my case a 1.5" pvc pipe sawn in half lengthwise). This allows a proper and true bean animal overflow system to be installed. Dead silent, overflows remain at the same level 100% of the time, no stagnation in either overflow. It works. If you need some pics there should be some in my build thread. This of course entails cutting into the stock overflows and a sandbed deep enough to cover the channel.


Sounds like this might be an alternative.

1.5 PVC tubing cut into half. From the build pictures it looks like it is attached to the overflows and to the back and bottom pane of glass. Correct. I am assuming a water tight seal is vital here for fear of a power outage.

How did you make the holes in the overflows? Any tips or learning from experience you could share?

Thanks Dave


----------



## reefgeek (Dec 31, 2014)

You are correct, it is absolutely essential that a watertight seal is made otherwise a leak would drain the entire display. If you are not confident doing so I would stay away from this idea. 

I started by cutting the pvc lengthwise using a router table (a table saw could be used as well). I then roughed up the pvc with sand paper to improve the silicone seal. Using a dremmel I cut into the overflows to the exact dimensions of the pvc. After a dry test fit I cleaned the areas thoroughly then placed the pvc in place, applied the silicone (GE SCS1200- same grade of silicone most aquarium manufacturers use) and allowed to dry undisturbed for two days. The important thing to keep in mind is that it has to be done right the first time otherwise the overflows will be ruined, take your time and triple check everything.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

i have not had any problems with anything going out of balance. just adjust the valves for water height and ive left them alone.

works great for me.


----------

